# Truffles, Truffles, Truffles!!



## marmalady (Nov 12, 2004)

Yum Yum!

BLACK TIE TRUFFLES

16 oz. of your very best bittersweet chocolate, finely chopped
¾ cup heavy cream
½ cup crème fraiche (or use same amount of well drained sour cream)
2T. unsalted soft butter

Heat the cream to a simmer; remove from heat and pour over chocolate; allow to sit til chocolate is melted (you may have to nuke it a little also).  Gently stir the chocolate and cream, mixing only enough to smooth the mixture.  Add the butter and crème fraiche, and stir only enough to incorporate.   Divide mixture into three bowls, and add the following flavorings:

Espresso-Rum:  Microwave 2 tsp. espresso powder in 1T cream and stir to combine well.  USE 2 tsp. of this mixture.   1T dark rum.      Mix together in one of the three bowls.  
For covering, use cocoa powder.

Hazelnut – Add 1 1/2T frangelica to one of the bowls.  For topping, roll in toasted chopped hazelnuts.

Cognac – Add 2T cognac, or brandy, and 1 tsp. almond extract to one of the bowls.  For topping, use toasted finely chopped almonds.

Allow the mixtures to cool to room temp.  Using a spoon, scoop out small balls of mixture onto a parchment lined baking sheet – be sure to label on the parchment which flavors you’re working with!!!!  Place in fridge to set up for about 30 minutes.  

Roll each ball into its topping, and refrigerate til ready to serve.  About 30 minutes before serving, remove from fridge.   

Recipe courtesy of the one and only Jacques Pepin!  Happy Cooking!

Here's another one that's kinda fun - 

"IRISH POTATO" TRUFFLES

Makes 20

1 ½ cups unsweetened coconut	
1 ½ cups powdered sugar	
3T heavy cream
1tsp. vanilla				

coating - 
1tsp. cocoa			
2T cinnamon
2T powdered sugar

Place coconut in food processor and pulse til finely chopped.  Transfer to a bowl, add 1 ½ cups powdered sugar, cream, vanilla, and mix well.  Roll mixture into balls about 1T in size and place on parchment lined sheet to rest for about an hour.
Combine cocoa, cinnamon, and 2T powdered sugar in a small bowl.  Dredge each 'potato' in mixture and shake off excess.  Cover with plastic wrap and store in fridge.  

And for those really adventurous souls - !

Homemade Truffles with a Kick
Recipe courtesy Cowgirl Chocolates

1/2 cup heavy cream 
Mint or orange flavoring, optional
8 ounces chocolate, cut into small pieces
1/2 to 1 teaspoon cayenne pepper powder (to desired hotness)
2 pounds chopped chocolate, for coating
Cocoa, ground nuts, powdered sugar, espresso beans, for garnishing, optional 

Boil the cream and set aside to cool to lukewarm. Add the mint or orange flavoring, if using, and stir well. Melt the cut chocolate over a double boiler. Add the cayenne and mix well. 
Whisk the chocolate and cream together and cover. Refrigerate until mixture can be formed into small balls, about 45 minutes. Form small balls and place on a pan. Freeze the truffle balls until frozen, about 1 hour. 
After the truffle balls are frozen, melt the chopped chocolate over a double boiler, and put into a shallow baking pan. 
In small batches, so that they stay firm, roll the truffle balls in melted chocolate for about 5 seconds each. Shake off excess chocolate and place on a lined baking sheet, sprinkle with garnish if using. Put the finished truffles in the refrigerator. 
Cook's Note: Because the dipping chocolate has not been tempered, the truffles, if not kept refrigerated, will get a white cast or white streaks, known as blooming. This is only visual and will not affect the taste. 
Yield: about 18 to 24 truffles


----------



## Juliev (Nov 13, 2004)

White Chocolate/Coffee Truffles:

3/4 cup Whipping cream 
1 tbsp Instant espresso or coffee -powder
14 oz White chocolate, very finely -chopped 
2 tbsp Kahlua Dipping chocolate
1 lb White chocolate, very finely -chopped 
2 tsp Vegetable oil 

To make the truffles: In a medium saucepan, bring the cream and espresso powder to a boil. pour over the chocolate and whisk until completely melted. whisk in the Kahlua. Refrigerate until completely chilled and firm.

With a tsp, place pieces of the chocolate onto a foil-lined baking sheet. Refrigerate to firm; roll into balls and refrigerate again for about 30 minutes.

To prepare the dipping chocolate: In the top of a double boiler set over hot water, place the chocolate and oil. stir until almost melted. Remove the top of the double boiler from the heat and stir until the chocolate has completely melted. continue to stir until the chocolate has cooled and reaches a temperature of 90 degrees.

Prepare 2 baking sheets by lining with aluminum foil. Dip each candy center in the melted chocolate, shake off the excess and place on the baking sheet.  Before each dipping, stir the chocolate vigorously with your fingers. If the centers become too soft, chill for about 30 minutes. 

Let the candies set for about 2 hours before storing in refrigeration. If the centers start to come through the bottoms of the chocolates, as often happens with soft mixtures, dip the bottoms again in melted and cooled chocolate.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh, awesome, Julie - I've been looking for a white truffle!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 13, 2004)

That does look like a wonderful truffle, juliev!  I have several variations, too, marmalady.  I'll hunt them up and transfer over today after the fingers take a rest. Over the years, I've settled on a basic ganache filling from which I have several variations available, including a raspberry that Goodweed would probably enjoy....


----------



## Audeo (Nov 13, 2004)

Okay.  Now that I FIRST added yours to my collection (thanks, marmalady!), I'll share.  I can't wait to try those Truffles with a Kick!!!

Following in the family footsteps, I've never been able to improve upon this basis for truffles -- Thank you, Nonnie!

*Basic Chocolate Truffles*

12 ounces semisweet chocolate, chopped
2/3 cup heavy cream
1 tablespoon butter, at room temp
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
½ cup unsweetened cocoa (for coating)

Place the chocolate in a medium bowl and set aside.

Warm the cream in a small saucepan over low heat.  As soon as you begin to see bubbles around the edges of the pan, turn off the heat and pour the cream over the chopped chocolate.  Stir until the chocolate melts and is completely smooth.  Add the butter and stir until it is completely incorporated.  Stir in the vanilla and blend well.

Refrigerate the ganache for at least an hour, or until it is firm enough to shape.

Scoop out a big teaspoonful of the ganache and roll it into a ball between your palms, then roll the ball in cocoa until it is completely covered.  Roll again lightly in your hands to make sure the cocoa sticks, then reroll in the cocoa.  Repeat with the remaining chocolate.

If the mixture gets too soft to hold its shape, place the mix back into the fridge for 10-15 minutes to reharden.

Store the truffles in layers in an airtight container in the fridge for up to 2 weeks, but be sure to serve them at room temperature.

*Variations:*

Chocolate-Covered Truffles (a/k/a “Death by Truffles”)
Dip into tempered semi-sweet chocolate instead of rolling them in cocoa.  (You’ll use about a pound of chocolate.)

Almond Truffles – Add about 3 tablespoons of Amaretto with the butter to the ganache and roll in about a half of a cup of ground almonds.  Alternatively, you can push a whole toasted almond into the center of the ball, reshape, then dip into tempered chocolate.  (That one’s a big favorite around here!)

Wine Truffles – Add about 3 tablespoons of some good cabernet to the ganache, as above, then roll in cocoa.

Bourbon Truffles – same technique as Wine Truffles and really, really good!

Champagne Truffles – you got it, same technique.

Orange Truffles – Yep.  Add 3 tablespoons of Grand Marnier and 1 teaspoon of orange zest to the ganache with the butter.  I prefer these dipped in chocolate.

Honey Truffles – Dissolve 2 tablespoons of honey into the warming cream before adding to the chocolate.  Wow, are these ever delicious and so very creamy!

Raspberry Truffles – Add about 3 tablespoons of Chambord with the butter in the ganache.  This one is on the top 5 list of Truffles for me!  Also better dipped into chocolate.

Last, but not least by any means, is this killer recipe from Dean Fearing of the Mansion on Turtle Creek.  I’ve made these several times and they are truly the cat’s meoooowwww!!!

*Chocolate Espresso Truffles* 

Yield: 2 dozen truffles 

2 sticks unsalted butter 
¾ cup sugar 
¾ cup espresso coffee 
8 ounces semisweet chocolate 
3 whole eggs 
3 egg yolks 


Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Adjust rack to center of oven. 

Melt butter, sugar, coffee, and chocolate in top half of double boiler set in simmering water.  When blended, pour into a mixer bowl, add egg yolks and whole eggs, one at a time, beating slowly until well blended. Pour into an eight-inch cake pan.  Place cake pan into a bain marie (water bath) and bake 1 hour in a preheated 350-degree oven. 

Remove the cake pan from oven and place in the refrigerator to cool. When completely chilled (about 2 hours), scoop up some mix and roll with hands into 1/2" balls. Chill again until firm. Dip each truffle in melted chocolate of your choice or roll each truffle in cocoa. Chill and serve directly from fridge.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 13, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> ... Over the years, I've settled on a basic ganache filling from which I have several variations available, including a raspberry that Goodweed would probably enjoy....



Oh yeahhhh  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## marmalady (Nov 13, 2004)

Chocolate and raspberry - doesn't get much better than that - except maybe chocolate and orange  - chocolate and almond - chocolate and hazelnut - ooooohhhhhhhhhhh !


----------



## Juliev (Nov 13, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Chocolate and raspberry - doesn't get much better than that - except maybe chocolate and orange  - chocolate and almond - chocolate and hazelnut - ooooohhhhhhhhhhh !


  control yourself marmalady!


----------



## marmalady (Nov 13, 2004)

Can't - drool, slobber, slobber - it's choooocolate!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 13, 2004)

Truffles Au Cointreau:

1/2 cup heavy cream 
2 tbsp unsalted butter 
1 tsp light corn syrup 
9 oz chopped, semi-sweet chocolate 
3 tbsp Cointreau

For dipping:

6 oz. chocolate for dipping 
6 oz. chopped chocolate, for rolling

Mix the cream, butter and corn syrup together in a saucepan. Place over medium heat and bring to a full boil. Turn off heat.

Add 9 ounces of the chopped chocolate, and gently swirl the pan. Do not stir. Allow to rest for 5 minutes.

After 5 minutes, stir in the Cointreau slowly to combine.

Transfer the mixture to a bowl and refrigerate for 45 minutes, stirring every 15 minutes. In the meantime, line baking sheets with parchment paper. Sift the chocolate that will be used for rolling. This eliminates the powdery residue.

After 45 minutes, the mixture will start to thicken quickly, keep refrigerated another 11 to 15 minutes, stirring every 5 minutes.

Using a mini ice cream scoop or two spoons, form the mixture into 1-inch balls and and place on the prepared sheets.

Chill until firm, about 10-15 minutes. While the balls are chilling, melt the remaining 6 ounces of chocolate. After it is completely melted, allow to cool slightly before continuing.

Place sifted, chopped chocolate in small bowl. Remove the balls from the refrigerator. Using one hand, dip the balls into the melted chocolate. Roll it around in your hand, allow the excess to drip back into the bowl. Place the truffle in the chopped chocolate. With your clean hand, cover the truffle with chocolate.

Lift it out and place on the baking sheet. Repeat with the remaining truffles. Place back in the refrigerator for 5-8 minutes to set.

To store:  May be stored up to one week in an airtight container.


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 13, 2004)

For Goodweed!

Chocolate Raspberry Truffles
1 1/3 c Chocolate, semisweet, morsels or chopped pieces
2 tb Heavy cream 
1 tb Butter 
2 tb Seedless raspberry jam 
1 c Chocolate morsels or chopped pieces (can use semisweet or white)
Cocoa, Confectioners sugar , or chopped pistachios for rolling

1.In a heavy saucepan combine 1 1/3 c chocolate, heavy cream and butter. Cook over low heat, stirring constantly, until smooth. Stir in raspberry jam.
2.Cover with plastic wrap and freeze 20 minutes. Drop mixture by teaspoons onto foil lined cookie sheet. Freeze 15 minutes. Roll drops into balls; freeze until firm. 
3.For coating, melt 1 c chocolate (dark or white) over a double boiler, stirring until smooth. Drop frozen truffles, one at a time, into melted coating. Stir quickly to coat, then remove with a toothpick, shaking off excess. Roll in cocoa, powdered sugar or chopped nuts. Place on cookie sheet; chill until set.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 15, 2004)

Bailey's Truffle Fudge:

3 cup semisweet chocolate chips
1 cup vanilla chips 
1/4 cup butter
3 cup powdered sugar
1 cup Bailey's irish creme
1/2 cup chopped nuts, optional

Truffle Topping:

1 cup semisweet chocolate chips
1/2 cup vanilla chips 
2 tbsp butter, cut in pieces
4 tbsp Bailey's irish creme

Bailey's Original Irish Creme gets its flavor from a blend of Irish
whiskey and fresh cream, which is delivered daily to the Dublin plant
that makes the liqueur. This dessert is packed with chocolate and
rich flavor. Using all semisweet chocolate will yield a deeper,
darker fudge.

Fudge: Melt all chips with butter until they are soft enough to stir
smooth. Do not overheat. Add chocolate/butter mixture to powdered
sugar and Baileys. Stir until smooth. Add nuts, if desired. Mix well.

Place fudge in an 8-inch square pay sprayed with vegetable spray. Lay
a sheet of plastic wrap on top and gently press to smooth fudge.

TOPPING: Melt chips until smooth. Remove from heat. With a fork, beat
in butter and Bailey's until smooth.

Spread topping over fudge with a knife. If a very smooth top is
desired, use a piece of plastic as done on fudge.

Refrigerate until firm, 1 to 2 hours. Can be frozen. Makes 64 pieces.


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 15, 2004)

Audeo, thank you, thank you, thank you!  I was planning my first attempt at truffles for Christmas this year and you've given me a wonderful head start with your recipies!  Can't wait to get through Thanksgiving baking to start on these!!!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 15, 2004)

You're welcome!  There are some really great recipies in this thread, that's for sure!!!


----------



## MochaBean04 (Nov 21, 2004)

*TRUFFLES!!*

i love this recipie. . it tastes like a truffle you would buy in a candy store. . mmmm mmm


Classic Chocolate Truffles
This recipe will make about 24 truffles.

Ingredients


1/2 cup heavy cream 
2 Tablespoons unsalted butter 
1 teaspoon light corn syrup 
8 oz. chopped, semi-sweet chocolate + 6 oz. for dipping 
about 1/2 cup Dutch-process cocoa powder, sifted 


1. Mix the cream, butter and corn syrup together in a saucepan. Place over medium heat and bring to a full boil. Turn off heat.

2. Add 8 ounces of the chopped chocolate, and gently swirl the pan. Do not stir. Allow to rest for 5 minutes.

3. After 5 minutes, whisk slowly to combine.

4. Transfer the mixture to a bowl and refrigerate for 45 minutes, stirring every 15 minutes. In the meantime, line baking sheets with parchment paper.

5. After 45 minutes, the mixture will start to thicken quickly, keep refrigerated another 11 to 15 minutes, stirring every 5 minutes.

5. Using a mini ice cream scoop or two spoons, form the mixture into 1-inch balls and and place on the prepared sheets.

6. Chill until firm, about 10-15 minutes. While the balls are chilling, melt the remaining 6 ounces of chocolate. After it is completely melted, allow to cool slightly before continuing.

7. Place cocoa in small bowl. Remove the balls from the refrigerator. Using one hand, dip the balls into the melted chocolate. Roll it around in your hand, allow the excess to drip back into the bowl. Place the truffle in the cocoa. With your clean hand, cover the truffle with cocoa.

8. Lift it out and place on the baking sheet. Repeat with the remaining truffles. Place back in the refrigerator for 5-8 minutes to set.


----------

